# [By Demand] Demands for Digit January 2006 DVD + CD



## Raaabo (Nov 17, 2005)

Start demanding, no need to mention Quake 4 demo, will put it if it is ever released. Anything else?

Raaabo


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

i wnt 
windvr 3 
internet download accelerator 4.4.1
and lots of cool wallpaper and mov trailor 
and if possible give movie dvd


----------



## medigit (Nov 17, 2005)

plz give a MOVIE DVD .May be Finding Nemo or Shrek 1 or 2


----------



## Samay (Nov 17, 2005)

i want a Linux Distro like : Ubuntu,SuSe 10, Mandriva 10 
anyone
lots of Linux Software & developer tools


----------



## kato (Nov 17, 2005)

atleast raabo this time a linux distro please


----------



## Chirag (Nov 18, 2005)

Softwares to make good sites.

I want yahoosite builder. I have downloaded it. But all the templates r not there. There r some 300+ templates but as default there r only 10 templates. So yahoo site builder with all the templates.

Mods and Patches for GTA-VC and GTA-SA.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Nov 18, 2005)

Here is my January 2006's CD/DVD request list:

Microsoft SQL Server 2000 Desktop Engine (MSDE 2000) Release A (or latest)
*download.microsoft.com/download/d/5/4/d5402c33-65de-4464-9d82-d1de2971d9db/MSDE2000A.exe

Microsoft SQL Server 2000 Service Pack 3a v8.00.0760.09 (or latest)
*download.microsoft.com/download/8/7/5/875e38ea-e582-4ee2-9485-b459cd9c0082/sql2ksp3.exe
*download.microsoft.com/download/8/7/5/875e38ea-e582-4ee2-9485-b459cd9c0082/sql2kdesksp3.exe
*download.microsoft.com/download/8/7/5/875e38ea-e582-4ee2-9485-b459cd9c0082/sql2kasp3.exe

Far Cry Patch v1.33 (or latest)
*patches.ubi.com/far_cry/far_cry_v1.33.exe

QuickTime 7.0.3 (or latest)
*appldnld.m7z.net/qtinstall.info.apple.com/tramper/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe

Microsoft .NET Framework runtime files 2.0 (or latest)
*download.microsoft.com/download/5/6/7/567758a3-759e-473e-bf8f-52154438565a/dotnetfx.exe

Nokia PC Suite v6.6 (or latest)
*nds2.nokia.com/files/support/nam/phones/software/Nokia_PC_Suite_66_rel_18_eng_us.exe

Nero 6.6.0.18 (or latest)
ftp://ftp5.us.nero.com/Nero-6.6.0.18_no_yt.exe

NeroVision Express v3.1.0.21 (or latest)
ftp://ftp3.usw.nero.com/NVE-3.1.0.21_no_yt.exe

InCD v4.3.20.1 (or latest)
ftp://ftp3.usw.nero.com/InCD-4.3.20.1.exe

Nero Media Player v1.4.0.35 (or latest)
ftp://ftp3.usw.nero.com/NMP-1.4.0.35.exe

Complete Nero Help Guides (for v6.x & 7.x both)

Nero 7.0.1.2 (or latest)
ftp://ftp2.usw.nero.com/software/nero7/Nero-7.0.1.2_eng.exe

Hope u try to give all of them.

U could also have a look at *www.softwarepatch.com/index.html for recommendations/hints on what to download.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Nov 18, 2005)

Far Cry: Instincts Demo


----------



## techno_funky (Nov 18, 2005)

NFS:Most wanted demo 
and Open suse or unbuntu please 
(hope the quake 4 demo doesnt come out cause anyways it wont work on my pc muhhahahahahahahahaa how selfish me is 
my precioussssssssssssss (NFS:MW) )


----------



## h_kunte (Nov 18, 2005)

NFS most wanted demo plzzzzzzzz........And yes, plz try and add open SUSE & ubuntu.....The demand for these two utilities is far too much for the mods to ignore for long....Mods, r u listening??


----------



## Aries (Nov 18, 2005)

2 DVDs from January 2006   

Solaris 10 DVD


----------



## drvarunmehta (Nov 18, 2005)

NFS Most Wanted


----------



## rk (Nov 18, 2005)

Aries said:
			
		

> 2 DVDs from January 2006


why not 2 dvds + 1cd


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 18, 2005)

NFS Most Wanted

* Truly Most Wanted !!!*


----------



## coolendra (Nov 18, 2005)

I want :

a linux diastro
NFS most wanted demo
nav 2006
movie editing tools

why not a movie ????

may be 2 DVD instaed of 1 DVD + 1 CD 
jst for Jan if possible


----------



## premsharma (Nov 18, 2005)

World Racing Full Game


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Nov 19, 2005)

NFS : MW

2 DVDs instead on 1DVD + 1CD

KUbuntu (KDE not Gnome)


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 19, 2005)

3D Max 8 trial, maps & materials, architectural materials & reference help files, along with all the Autodesk provided tutorials

*nct.digitalriver.com/fulfill/0049.034/download/2005-b1d64c7491f9a8ad823f3f72a8a8457d-3


----------



## Chirag (Nov 19, 2005)

One more vote for 3D Max 8 trial, maps & materials, architectural materials & reference help files, along with all the Autodesk provided tutorials.


----------



## starscream (Nov 19, 2005)

*Vmware 5.0 For windows*
*Developer Tools for Linux IDE *
*KDE Apps like Kdevelop,Kstars etc*
*Mandriva Linux*

Please give us atleast Vmware this time


----------



## Tapomay (Nov 20, 2005)

DUEs of previous year 2005 :-
***********************
1. Ulead Video Studio 8
2. Ulead DVD Workshop 2
3. McFunSoft Audio Editor 2.6.4
4. Enhance Movie 2
**************************
+
1. Adobe Acrobat Professional 7
2. AVOne Video Converter 2.20
3. Pinnacle Studio 10
4. Blaze Media Pro 6.1
5. Need For Speed:MW
6. Zone Alarm Internet Security Suite


----------



## Bomb (Nov 20, 2005)

Open SUSE


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 20, 2005)

Another vote for *3DS MAx 8* from me too...

Or mebbe a *Maya* trial

and one more plz,
*System Mechanic Proffesional 6 trial*


----------



## dfordigit (Nov 20, 2005)

*SMALL GAMES*

In todays world hardwares are updating everyday, so howmany in INDIA are compitible enough to run BIG GAMES ? VERY SMALL! Isn't it?
So why not to encourage games that not required heavenly build config ?
Please provide games that not require additional graphics card.  THANK YOU.


----------



## vignesh (Nov 20, 2005)

Breezy or OpenSuse or Hoary addon cd.


----------



## Aanand (Nov 20, 2005)

*Adobe Acrobat Professional 7*
Firemonger CD 1.0.7 for Windows or (Firefox plugins and extenstions)
Age of Empires Trial
An offline browser tool like teleport



I vote for 2 DVDs + 1 CD


----------



## casanova (Nov 20, 2005)

WindowBlinds Enhanced Version Trial
Some good RPGs
Windows XP Updates till date
Celeb wallpapers
Soft copies of FastTrack
The best download manager (i expect u to find out and give that  )
PDF to doc converter (Freeware)
Digit Forum Classics (Tutorials, QnA, S/w reviews)
Icons And Cursors collection (s/w to handle them would be good but no that important)
Tweaking s/w for mobile modems.


I vote for 2 DVDs + CD. And how about a complete archive of s/ws issued by digit till date


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 20, 2005)

GTA 1,2,3
Latest Winamp
AND most importantly,,,,,
The EARTH Lords game.
PLLLLLEEEEEEAAAAAAASSSSSEEEEEE include it.
THis might be old and unknown but it i have played this wonderful game and will be a boon for all of us.
I know nobody will support me right now but PLEASE include it,,,.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Nov 20, 2005)

how about a fast track issue on the linux installation maybe this is not the thread but i dont know where to ask for it !!!!


----------



## vignesh (Nov 20, 2005)

Ya a fast track on Linux would be really cool....


----------



## kato (Nov 20, 2005)

yes a fast rack on linux both suitable for a linux zero like me and an expert linux user.

Also how about the latest windows blinds 5 it has transparent effects as it was only available in beta now it maybe available after the tasts by then


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 21, 2005)

Visual Studio's 2005 Express edition .. (All of them .. C# , VB.Net , C++ and Visual Studio)
And Oracle 10g Express Edition .. 
I want more developer tools (


----------



## linsuresh (Nov 21, 2005)

Adobe Acrobat Professional 7


----------



## linsuresh (Nov 21, 2005)

Adobe Acrobat Professional 7


----------



## neerajvohra (Nov 21, 2005)

mandrake 2006 is out ......can u include tht 

I tried downloading the 3cds.but they are very slow servers....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 21, 2005)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> I want more developer tools



One more vote for that...


----------



## techno_funky (Nov 21, 2005)

vijay_7287 said:
			
		

> how about a fast track issue on the linux installation maybe this is not the thread but i dont know where to ask for it !!!!



heck yes we sure want an fast track issue on Linux for us noobs


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 21, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Or mebbe a *Maya* trial



hey instead give Maya 7.0 Personal Learning Edition
*Flyakite OSX 2.0*

and as their main server's are almost always down here is an alternative URL

*download.freenet.de/archiv_f/flyakite_osx_6907.html


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 21, 2005)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Visual Studio's 2005 Express edition .. (All of them .. C# , VB.Net , C++ and Visual Studio)
> And Oracle 10g Express Edition ..
> I want more developer tools (



Even I support and request for these products strongly and no not the downloader given by instead the actuall app (if M$ allows so)


----------



## debopriyo (Nov 21, 2005)

I want following things:-
Mandriva 2006 DVD edition or 3cd ISO,
Symantec NAV 2006 Trial,
MS Longhorn BETA
some mobile softwares & games,
Movie VCD/DVD (if not given on DEC)
NFS:MW DEMO


----------



## geek007 (Nov 21, 2005)

1. Visual Studio 2005 Express editions
2. SQL Server express edition.
3. 3Ds Max Trial
4. From Russia with love.


----------



## bala4digit (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi... I >>>ME WANTS :

1.NFS:MW 
2.Fast track on linux [starting from basics!!...from scratch!!!]
3.Digit classics of Q N A and Reviews And 30 MINS EXPERT [pls * 10000000 times for this 1]
4.celeb wallpapers [havin many pics of Catherine Zeta Jones.....iam 2 tired to look 4 gud pics!!! ]
5. JOKES on tech!!  ... or any fun article on da mAG!!

PLSSS
plsss

please.....god["Raaabo" here!!] plss grant this sinner's prayer!!!

BYE!!!

-MOJOJOJO-


----------



## The Incredible (Nov 22, 2005)

C++ compilers,  free ones and sharewares ones with sum pretty well known buks on C++ language with a buk on basics of HTML


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 22, 2005)

Pls include gaming softwares like
1 FPS creator
2 GameCam


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Nov 22, 2005)

NFS : Most Wanted Demo
Fakefactory's Half Life 2 Hi-res Skin Pack, its 270 MB Please ..
and yesh 2 DVD's


----------



## eureca_eureca (Nov 22, 2005)

Crystal report .....for VB ....


----------



## Chirag (Nov 22, 2005)

GTA-VC long night mod. Oh mans it is great. IN that mod everyone turns into a zombie. Its large in size and difficult to download for a diall-up user like me.


----------



## Aries (Nov 23, 2005)

Its new year, so 2 DVDs

one regular DVD, other one a full linux distro, something like Mandriva 2006 or something.


----------



## kunaldeo2001 (Nov 23, 2005)

*Some Serious Developer tools which we cant download*

Sir I would like to request following Developer Tools which we cant download If you gave us this It will be boon for Digit readers who are developers.:-

* 1. Borland Jbuilder 2006
 2. Borland Delphi 2006
 3. Borland C++ builder 2006*

Hope we will get it. Game developers always get gbs dedicated to them. But this time please do a fare play with developers also.


If all is not possible please give us at least JBUILDER 2006
Regards
Kunal Deo


----------



## hummer (Nov 24, 2005)

NFS MW DEMO.


----------



## aku (Nov 24, 2005)

Pls Provide a dedicated dvd if possible for linux (bootable).
Pls giv solaris 10.
Pls take a look at this--->>>
The Quantian Scientific Computing Environment Linux (Live)
*dirk.eddelbuettel.com/quantian.html
(the latest version)
And n0t to forget  Mandriva!!!!

hw bout 1st dvd- Win 2nd dvd-lin???
fellow members wat do u say???
we wouldnt mind a price hike for that?? isnt it???


----------



## aku (Nov 24, 2005)

Pls Provide a dedicated dvd if possible for linux (bootable).
Pls giv solaris 10.
Pls take a look at this--->>>
The Quantian Scientific Computing Environment Linux (Live)
*dirk.eddelbuettel.com/quantian.html
(the latest version)
And n0t to forget  Mandriva!!!!
Pls make sure ts a multiboot dvd

hw bout 1st dvd- Win 2nd dvd-lin???
fellow members wat do u say???
we wouldnt mind a price hike for that?? isnt it???


----------



## hittheswitch (Nov 24, 2005)

Please include 
*ULEAD VIDEOSTUDIO 9*

Please Please Please !!!


----------



## con_tester (Nov 25, 2005)

chirag said:
			
		

> GTA-VC long night mod. Oh mans it is great. IN that mod everyone turns into a zombie. Its large in size and difficult to download for a diall-up user like me.



Yeah I want this too.Pleassss...

And yeah I also support 2 dvds
And almost 200 MBs of Hardware drivers.
And a full version of a game which is at least 800 MB large and can be ron on a 2.6Ghrtz proccessor and 256 MB Ram 915 intel motherboard.


----------



## cybercool_16 (Nov 25, 2005)

NFS MOST WANTED  PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ


----------



## linsuresh (Nov 26, 2005)

Xara Collections


----------



## Chirag (Nov 26, 2005)

3D Max 8 trial and lots and lots of tutorials of 3D Max 7 and 8.

Game mods and patches. GTA:VC long night mode.


----------



## con_tester (Nov 26, 2005)

A section of 200 Dos games.
And A section 200 MBs of drivers
and lots of screensavers and skins for both style Xp
and Windows Blind.
Wine for linux.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 26, 2005)

*ECLiPSE* Please give this Java IDE or atleast its recent updates >> ECLiPSE


----------



## vijay_7287 (Nov 26, 2005)

i want 
1. a linux distro
2. nfs most wanted
3. how about an archieve of all the posts at the forum
this will really help everybody

to make it very clear ---                                                                                                      i want an archieve all the posts in the forum till date !!


----------



## madman123 (Nov 26, 2005)

more games and trailers...and pleeease NFS MW...


----------



## Vyasram (Nov 27, 2005)

Why not give a separate suse 10 dvd 64bit eval version dvd

ftp://mirror.colorado.edu:21/pub/suse/i386/10.0/iso/SUSE-10.0-EvalDVD-x86_64-GM.iso

or atleast a livedvd iso

*mirrors.kernel.org:80/suse/i386/10.0/iso/SUSE-10.0-LiveDVD.iso


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Nov 28, 2005)

3-D max trial, Far cry demo, Half life 2 demo


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Nov 28, 2005)

o yes suse DVD is a gr8 thing if u can give!


----------



## vignesh (Nov 28, 2005)

OpenSuse dvd though I would prefer the cd images.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 28, 2005)

I too wud like * SUSe 10 DVD *


----------



## shwetanshu (Nov 28, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> I too wud like * SUSe 10 DVD *


agreed


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Nov 28, 2005)

ZoneAlarm Pro v6.1.737.000 (or latest)
*download.zonelabs.com/bin/free/1043_zl/zapSetup_61_737_000_en.exe

Nvidia ForceWare Graphics Driver 81.95 (or latest)
*download.nvidia.com/Windows/81.95/81.95_forceware_winxp2k_english_whql.exe

Nvidia ForceWare Graphics Driver 81.85 (or latest)
*download.nvidia.com/Windows/81.85/81.85_forceware_win9x_english.exe

NVIDIA nForce3 System Drivers v5.11 (Win2000-XP) (or latest)
*download.nvidia.com/Windows/nForce/5.11/nForce_5.11_winxp2k_international_whql.exe


----------



## Mayur (Nov 29, 2005)

Gimp & gtk+


----------



## kaysquare (Nov 29, 2005)

BTW how much extra subscribers have to pay this month to get the jan issue??


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 29, 2005)

kaysquare said:
			
		

> BTW how much extra subscribers have to pay this month to get the jan issue??



 Free, no charge


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 29, 2005)

One more vote for SUSe 10 DVD


----------



## Satissh S (Nov 29, 2005)

I wan't to get the opensuse cd images, bcoz if they were to recompile the entire thing to dvd it there is a potential chance of leaving out some essential packages and we have to fight hard with yast to solve dependencies..


----------



## Bomb (Nov 30, 2005)

Open Suse ----->One more 4 that !


----------



## vijay_7287 (Nov 30, 2005)

i prefer i bootable DVD for SUSE 10 

got fed up with burnin fc 3 and fc 4

and of course NFS-most wanted

and my old suggestion

an archieve of all the previous post at the forum !!!!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 30, 2005)

After the setback in December Mega Issue I hardly have the energy to demand anything for January supposed to be another Mega issue   
Need For Speed-Most Wanted is most wanted on this thread and hence my vote for it, but seriously speaking the word Mega Issue seems to have become very controversial !!
BTW where is the December Mega Issue Preview + Feedback thread ??
It seems to have disappeared suddenly  
Raaabo this time I won't give you an oppurtunity to disappoint me so no special demands this month


----------



## mehulved (Nov 30, 2005)

I would like to see Knoppix 4 DVD. 
And a fast track book on linux will do great.
Some articles on new alternative technologies not the commonly heard ones.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Nov 30, 2005)

another vote for the SUSe 10 DVD!


----------



## linsuresh (Nov 30, 2005)

Me too
I too want susee 10 bootable DVD

I also agree with the suggestion of providing 2 DVDs instead of 1 DVD and 1 CD

Any way the cost of production is going to be the same now a days.


----------



## linsuresh (Nov 30, 2005)

Iam sure that a person having just a CD drive will not buy digit.  Iam very sure all the digit readers have DVD drives.  So i suggest that 2 DVD's will be very nice.  
How many of you vote me friends?


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Dec 1, 2005)

Mozilla Firefox 1.5
*ftp-mozilla.netscape.com/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.5/win32/en-US/Firefox Setup 1.5.exe


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Dec 1, 2005)

You could make January 2006 issue a game issue.
Try giving full, free, big games.
Or maybe small full games.
www.gamehouse.com is a good site for small games.


----------



## niranjan_mcarenyold (Dec 1, 2005)

whatever

 i demand norton antivirus defs.
 i am also looking for a good movie player which can play a variaty of movie formats and songs.(With documentation)


----------



## abhi_shek (Dec 1, 2005)

*Solaris 10 Please!!!*

Include Solaris 10 DVD(for intel) in the Jan issue please... It wud be a great addon!


----------



## hariharan (Dec 1, 2005)

*Wish List*

Here’ s my wish list which I feel should be honoured !!!!


Circle Virtual CD   Virtual CD Creator
www.circlefone.com

CDTree    Offline CD Browser
www.geocities.com/bugalianishant/
*www.vbknowledgesolutions.com/


Visual CD   Disk Cataloguer 
*booznet.xepher.net

Gazo Digi-Book  Digital Album Creator
www.kuraemon.com

TreeSize   Disk Space Monitor
www.jam-software.com/freeware/

Squirlz Morph  Image Morphing software
www.xiberpix.com

Monitor Calibration Wizard 
www.hex2bit.com

Desktop Currency Converter  
www.mioplanet.com

Virtual Hypnotist 
*vhypno.sourceforge.net/

Vadosity Toolkit and Viewer   Virtual Tour Creator
www.vadosity.com

Picajet  Photo Manager
www.picajet.com

Visualizer Photo Resizer   Free Image Browser
www.freeimagebrowser.com

DigiBookShelf 2005  creates real life bookshelf for photo,audio,video
www.digibook.com

Inalbum Lite  Photo Album Creator 
www.inalbum.com

Minos Album   3-D Album Creator 
www.photoet.com

Ultimate++   Opensource C++/Windows platform
*upp.sourceforge.net/

Hair Prolight   Hair Designer for photo
www.visualmusic.com

AAScripter  Free Javascripts
www.cyberiapc.com

Pirate shop  Piracy Prevention Software
*membersverizon.net/~vze3phsh8/

SoftCat  Software  Management Wizard ( this must be really useful )
www.fnprg.com

Logon Loader 
*logonloader.danielmilner.com/

Pivot Stick figure animator 
www.geocities.com/peter_bone_uk

Dexpot  Virtual Desktop Manager
*www.topshareware.com/Dexpot-download-13711.htm

AlbumDIY  Album Creator 
www.visimon.com

MasterMind  Puzzle Game
www.stonepiano.freeuk.com

ScreenShot Pilot  Screen Capture Software
www.colorpilot.com

Horoscope Explorer Pro 
www.itbix.com

Motherboard Monitor 
*mbm.livewiredev.com/

Book DB  Book Database Manager
www.spacejock.com

USB Info  usb devices information manager
*lpt.usbfireinfo.com/

Baby Album  create an album for your baby from birth to adulthood
www.virtualsoft.biz

RealSoft Graphics 3D V5  graphics generator
www.realsoft.com

Split it 
www.logiccode.net

X-fonter  to view installed and uninstalled fonts
*users.pandora.be/eclypse

PixVue  Virtual Image Gallery Creator
www.pixvue.com

InsideCat   powerful disk cataloguer with support for zip files and search options
www.insidecat.com

Desktop Plant  Desktop Enhancer
www.desksoft.com

P.A.U.L.A SG  AI engine 
*www.paoloentertainment.com/software/download.htm

BIOS Agent 
www.unicore.com

Bum to the Brim  fills the cd when writing a big file in discrete sizes to fill a CD(s)
*bttb.sourceforge.net

JavaScripts & Python Scripts
*premshree.resource-locator.com/me/contact.php

MESS  Multiple Emulation Super System from Apple series to Z80
*www.mess.org

3DNA Desktop   3D Desktop Enhancer
www.3dna.net

Disk Investigator
*www.theabsolute.net/sware/dskinv.html/

DVD Region Free
www.dvdidle.com

KeeWallet  password manager
www.keywallet.com

PPPCD   to create autorun cd’s in powerpoint
www.bhwhost.com/tcb_software/home.html

If at all DiGiT has any real intentions of honouring it's buyers then I would like to see atleast 50% of the above in January issue


----------



## navneeth_snr (Dec 1, 2005)

KUbuntu (KDE not Gnome)


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Dec 2, 2005)

*Please Include some of these*

Far Cry Demo
Rediff Bol 
3-D studio Max Trial
NFS Most Wanted Demo
Half Life-2


----------



## eureca_eureca (Dec 2, 2005)

all the icons, wallpapers, and other stuff from
*en.crystalxp.net/

and vista themes,  for style xp and all those vista stuff

iam tempted by this task bar

*img58.exs.cx/img58/9089/PUZ_Tiger.gif
here si the link
*www.winmatrix.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=1901


----------



## g (Dec 4, 2005)

Advanced System Optimizer
open suse
power archiver
x-setup
izotope Ozone 3
izotope Spectron
izotope Trash


----------



## Sparsh007 (Dec 4, 2005)

i want:-
nfs most wanted demo
funhouse
lots and lots of wallpapers
games
flash games
small games


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Dec 4, 2005)

# Sun Java Virtual Machine 5 Update 6 (Critical Security Update)
# Realtek AC'97 audio driver package a3.80
# Firefox 1.5


----------



## Ravi+ish (Dec 4, 2005)

I WANT you to give Solaris 10 it's huge! so i hope digit can do it for us!!!


----------



## naveenchandran (Dec 4, 2005)

Debian Etch[Testing]


----------



## agnels (Dec 5, 2005)

*Digit Issues on CD*

2005 Digit Issues on a CD


----------



## ShekharPalash (Dec 5, 2005)

WB5 with few VISA themes.


----------



## ajinkyakulkarni87 (Dec 5, 2005)

Aries said:
			
		

> 2 DVDs from January 2006
> 
> Solaris 10 DVD



ya Solaris 10 too wanted

and why not give chance to* MS Visual Studio Express 2005*(free for one year)


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 6, 2005)

lots of E-Books on A+ certification !!!!

and another vote for 2 Dvd's


----------



## navneeth_snr (Dec 7, 2005)

Mandriva Linux 2006 CD ISOs
Mandriva Linux 2006 CD ISOs
Mandriva Linux 2006 CD ISOs
Mandriva Linux 2006 CD ISOs
Mandriva Linux 2006 CD ISOs
Mandriva Linux 2006 CD ISOs
Mandriva Linux 2006 CD ISOs
Mandriva Linux 2006 CD ISOs
Mandriva Linux 2006 CD ISOs
Mandriva Linux 2006 CD ISOs
Mandriva Linux 2006 CD ISOs


----------



## {Ro-H-aN} (Dec 7, 2005)

Dudes i just loved your cd content in your dec issue

just wanted to say keep the good work up

but was really disappointed by the paper quality and the way the cd's were packed no boxes ?? whats wrong guys


----------



## con_tester (Dec 7, 2005)

Please Give this softwares too...

YBook Reader
Microsoft eBook Reader.
Ebooks of Shakespear.
Grand Theft Auto:VC - LongNight Mod.
Lots of Skins for Windows Blind 5.
Whole Desktop Suite from Stardock.


----------



## sarunrules (Dec 7, 2005)

*need dvd authoring tools*

hi  ... just add the s/w for dvd authoring which helps to create dvd menu's
with the .vob files in the issue and also i request a 2dvd+cd........


----------



## hds123 (Dec 7, 2005)

My choice:

1) Latest stable *Debian* distro.
2) Latest *Microsoft Platform SDK*
2) Latest *Microsoft DirectX SDK*


----------



## Sreekanth V (Dec 8, 2005)

My demands of the Month:


 *Ulead DVD MovieFactory 4.0* Link 99MB
 *Ulead CD & DVD Picture Show 4.0* Link 83MB
 *Template Package for Nero Vision 4*  Link 35.5MB
 *Nero Photoshow elite 1.01*  Link 22 MB
 *Nero Digital 1.0* Link 22MB
 *Pinnacle Studio Plus 9.3.9* Link 215MB


260MB in total + 215MB for pinnacle(optional)
May be good to end the list here  . Rest I will ask next month.  
And also those I wouldn't get in January.


----------



## hittheswitch (Dec 9, 2005)

*Wanted*

I want
1) Ulead Videostudio 9 ( I really need this )
2) Ulead Movie DVD Factory
3) Lots of Windowblinds skin + Wallpapers
4) More e-books (realted to operating systems and bluetooth,im doing a research on these)
5) NAV 2006
Thats all for now . will be back with more request next month.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 9, 2005)

Mandriva Linux 2006


----------



## shirishbandarkar (Dec 9, 2005)

*Mandriva 2006*

Please include Mandriva 2006 in Jan DVD


----------



## aku (Dec 10, 2005)

*Hw bout 2 DVD's frm Jan??? 1 dedicated 2 Win another dedicated 2 Lin (May b a bootable dvd) Wat do u say fellas??? Well dis way both M$ fans and Tux fans will b happy...*


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 10, 2005)

^^ 
go with u dude !!!


----------



## readermaniax (Dec 10, 2005)

all the tutrials that users post on this forum


----------



## raval_manoj (Dec 10, 2005)

akuCRACKER said:
			
		

> Hw bout 2 DVD's frm Jan??? 1 dedicated 2 Win another dedicated 2 Lin (May b a bootable dvd) Wat do u say fellas??? Well dis way both M$ fans and Tux fans will b happy...



Yes I agree with you. If this is going to be true - really GOOD...


----------



## Sreekanth V (Dec 10, 2005)

akuCRACKER said:
			
		

> Hw bout 2 DVD's frm Jan??? 1 dedicated 2 Win another dedicated 2 Lin (May b a bootable dvd) Wat do u say fellas??? Well dis way both M$ fans and Tux fans will b happy...



Tux fans can get DVDs form Tux mags. They even give OpenSUSE DVD and other such big things. 
Many of the Digit readers are Windows USERs - NOT FANs. 
BTW  2DVD is most wanted but there must only be a linux distro a month 
( not fully filled in the DVD - but it can come one or two time a year )
The rest of the space for Softwares, Games and other stuff. It will be quite OK for all.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Dec 11, 2005)

No use posting u'r suggestions now.
CD/DVD's must have been prepared by now & sent for replication.
Try giving u'r suggestions next month & by 7th of every month.


----------



## con_tester (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah I think Raaabo will be giving preview list of content anytime soon...


----------



## Sreekanth V (Dec 11, 2005)

I hope Raboo will close the thread just when the CD/DVD are finished, before giving the preview.
Otherwise, users will continue to demand, which cannot be taken for consideration this month.


----------



## himanshu parashar (Dec 11, 2005)

*include in dvd jan*

latest version of eclipse


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 11, 2005)

Tune up utilities 2006
Lots n lots of e-books on Multimedia , animation, operating systems,Html,Java.


----------



## premsharma (Dec 11, 2005)

ULEAD VIDEO STUDIO 9
POSTER 6


----------



## Digitall Charisma (Dec 13, 2005)

Apart from everything requested by others(coincidentally whatever I wanted) here is my short list of items wanted!

1. Yahoo! Messenger [INDIA VERSION] and not the us-version
2. Microsoft Antispyware [UPDATED VERSION coz the previous one u gave is on the verge of expiring]
3. McAfee Antivirus


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Dec 14, 2005)

Nero Burning ROM 7.0.1.4
ftp://ftp4.us.nero.com/software/nero7/Nero-7.0.1.4_eng.exe

Nero 7 Help Files
ftp://ftp6.nero.com/user_guides/nero7/Nero7_chm_eng.exe

MSN Messenger 7.5.0311
*download.microsoft.com/download/9/...6-b3b7-39adfdd60305/Install_MSN_Messenger.exe

DirectX 9.0c (December 2005 release)
*download.microsoft.com/download/1/...-8985-29a44c601264/directx_dec2005_redist.exe

Java Virtual Machine 5 Update 6
*jdl.sun.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=10343

Realtek AC97 audio driver package a3.80
ftp://61.56.86.122/pc/ac97/alc650/WDM_A380.exe


----------



## vignesh (Dec 15, 2005)

Libranet 3.0 Linux.


----------



## vignesh (Dec 15, 2005)

Libranet 3.0 Linux


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Dec 15, 2005)

Raaabo, where is the January 2006 CD/DVD preview???? U u'rself said to remind u to post the preview by 15th of every month. It's 15th & u have been reminded. Let's hope that the preview will be posted soon enough.

One suggestion though, the day u finalize the CD/DVD contents & send the CD/DVD for replication, u may want to lock the current month's demand thread & make a new one for next month's demands. People keep posting their demands in the thread so late, so their demands may or may not be fulfilled. Then, they start complaining & blah blah blah..........

U accept demands till 7th, so u should lock the thread & make new one for next month & post preview by 15th (for CD/DVD).

Take my suggestion into consideration.


----------



## con_tester (Dec 16, 2005)

g_goyal2000 said:
			
		

> Raaabo, where is the January 2006 CD/DVD preview???? U u'rself said to remind u to post the preview by 15th of every month. It's 15th & u have been reminded. Let's hope that the preview will be posted soon enough.
> 
> One suggestion though, the day u finalize the CD/DVD contents & send the CD/DVD for replication, u may want to lock the current month's demand thread & make a new one for next month's demands. People keep posting their demands in the thread so late, so their demands may or may not be fulfilled. Then, they start complaining & blah blah blah..........
> 
> ...


Yeah. I agree.
You should lock thread as soon as you  finalize the CD.
I know u r a busy person but this will take no more than five minutes.


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 16, 2005)

Yeah even I am very anxious for the preview this time


----------



## kjuvale (Dec 16, 2005)

rabbo told me that the preview of each month will be on 22nd of month as there will be single thread for preview


----------



## rakee (Dec 17, 2005)

ANY LINUX DISTRO PLEASE AND LOT OF UTILITIES FOR BOTH LIN AND WIN


----------



## BloodDart (Dec 18, 2005)

*Include my software too*

i,ve develped a software for schools. will be great if you  can include this.
  it's a record keeper for student records.
  *www.geocities.com/neoabhishek/rk.zip


----------



## vignesh (Dec 18, 2005)

Kubuntu 5.10....


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 18, 2005)

kjuvale said:
			
		

> rabbo told me that the preview of each month will be on 22nd of month as there will be single thread for preview




22 what an outrage??? its alomst a week left after 22  cant be exactly a preview


----------



## con_tester (Dec 18, 2005)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> kjuvale said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree....

But is it exactly the same time?

I think its very late..
Raaabo where are u?


----------



## AGENT_SMITH (Dec 19, 2005)

19th 
Still no preview


----------



## anilvl (Dec 19, 2005)

Pls include

3d studio max 8
ulead video studio 9
kodak easy share software latest version
autocad 2006


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Dec 20, 2005)

Quake4 Demo
ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/quake4/demo/Quake4_Demo.exe

Yup, its out.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Dec 20, 2005)

QUAKE 4 1.0.4 Win32 Update

ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/quake4/win32/Quake4_1_0_4_Patch.exe


----------



## hpotter606 (Dec 20, 2005)

Waiting for the preview!!!


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Dec 20, 2005)

same here.


----------



## adi87 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Please.....
More Linux. I m dying here 4 linux and especially fo SuSE 10.
I hope that u realize its high time u gave a linux distro. Also more linux softwares.
Please SuSE 10* please...and yes _2DVD_s one 4 linux and one for win.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 21, 2005)

the feb 2006 thread has not started yet, so adding here, also if the Jan 2005 DVD still has time to be finalised, the plz don't forget to add

DirectX 9c Dec2005 Redist 47 MB


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 22, 2005)

SuSe 10

waitin for the preview....


----------



## kjuvale (Dec 22, 2005)

Its 22nd today Raabbo bhaiya post the previw please.


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 22, 2005)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> DirectX 9c Dec2005 Redist 47 MB


one more vote


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 22, 2005)

O YES I TOO WILL LIKE DirectX 9c Dec2005 Redist 47 MB
ALSO WHERE IS THE PREVIEW IT IS 22nd OF THE MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adi87 (Dec 22, 2005)

Waiting for preview


----------



## kjuvale (Dec 22, 2005)

its 22nd where is the preview


----------



## con_tester (Dec 22, 2005)

Its 23 where is the preview...


----------



## AGENT_SMITH (Dec 22, 2005)

con_tester said:
			
		

> Its 23 where is the preview...



23rd


----------



## con_tester (Dec 22, 2005)

I wrote that in advance...

Cause I know preview will not be up untill 24..


----------



## Sreekanth V (Dec 22, 2005)

Today is my B'Day , any surprices from digit :roll: 
Want the preview today - that much I expect


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Dec 23, 2005)

Some FPS to run on the low end systems on the CD
UT2004
I'm still searching for it,

Some data recovery freeware.

that's it for now


----------



## rajpreet123 (Dec 23, 2005)

Please put Doom3


----------



## anshul (Dec 23, 2005)

*want*

java virtual machine pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaseeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## anshul (Dec 23, 2005)

*want*

java virtual machine pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaseeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## hemselva (Dec 24, 2005)

*My Demands*

I need the following

DVD to VCD converter (Full version)
Cool Wallpapers
Games for Kids
A Movie DVD

I know i am too late to submit my demand.If possible can u upload in this issue itself pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## con_tester (Dec 24, 2005)

I allready told u guys..
That preview will not be up untill 24..

A massage for Raaabo..

Hello Mr. Raaabo can u please told us exact date of preview....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 24, 2005)

con_tester said:
			
		

> A massage for Raaabo..


 lol, hehhe, watch ur typos dude, they tend to make ppl think different 

Hmm.. its christmas tomorrow, so perhaps tomorrow is the surprise


----------



## alex_gautam (Dec 24, 2005)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Visual Studio's 2005 Express edition .. (All of them .. C# , VB.Net , C++ and Visual Studio)
> And Oracle 10g Express Edition ..
> I want more developer tools (



Count my vote too


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 24, 2005)

it's christmas time, no wonder raboo is busy, wait for a few days, he will post soon


----------



## con_tester (Dec 24, 2005)

But its tooo late...

Please Raaabo...
Do it fast...
Please....

I CANT WAIT FOR PREVIEW....


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 24, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> con_tester said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



May ur words bocome true QM but I also half expect Raabo might take Christmas Day off and ....


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 24, 2005)

I guess v r in a for a christmas gift!!!!!!I am quite certain christmas will bring in some gud news ie. the preview of the january isssue will be posted by our dear raaabo....though i am hoping against against hope!!!!


----------



## elumalai (Dec 24, 2005)

need express editions of vs.net 2003..of course, in next edition. and also sqlserver 1 yr. trial.
thanks in advance.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 24, 2005)

elumalai said:
			
		

> need express editions of vs.net 2003..of course, in next edition. and also sqlserver 1 yr. trial.
> thanks in advance.



when express of 2005 is out and given too, why do u ask for the paid 2003 ?


----------



## kjuvale (Dec 24, 2005)

why people are demanding for jan issue it must be redy by this time. but it seems no one from digit wants to post
preview


----------



## rakee (Dec 25, 2005)

I WANT THE PREVIEW...its ready now..i hope


----------



## con_tester (Dec 25, 2005)

Where is the preview....

Its afternoon of X-mas.

I m getting angry now...


----------



## player2k5 (Dec 26, 2005)

it might jus be a surprise i have a wierd feeling about this..


----------



## JGuru (Dec 26, 2005)

*Recommended Software for January

  1) Suse Linux 10 DVD
  2) QuickTime 7.0.3
  3) Microsoft .NET SDK 2.0
  4) Lots of Linux Software & Linux Goodies
  5) Eclipse SDK 3.1.1 for Windows
  6) VMware 5.0 for Windows
  7) NetBeans 5.0 Beta 2.0 IDE*[/img][/b]


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Dec 26, 2005)

Where the hell is the preview?


----------



## sudhir_mangla (Dec 26, 2005)

i think after last week drama with subscriber digit would not even issue the magazine this month to save even more money.


----------



## con_tester (Dec 26, 2005)

Hmmmmmm........

I think Raaabo will give the Preview of January in January...

Or there will be no preview at alll...


----------



## aku (Dec 26, 2005)

mannnnnnnnnn!!! wherez da preview!!!!!!


----------



## vignesh (Dec 26, 2005)

Its about time the preview is post.......


----------



## con_tester (Dec 26, 2005)

vignesh said:
			
		

> Its about time the preview is post.......



No its very late...
Where the hell is preview...

Just give me preview...

Dont make me wait...


----------



## wise (Dec 26, 2005)

*I would like to have a booklet fully dedicated to PHOTOSHOP, in Digit's typical user friendly language.*

* Was that a shooting star I saw just now?*


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2005)

i think digitian are sleeping tight


----------



## JGuru (Dec 27, 2005)

*Maybe no preview at all this time!!
Raboo needs some respite. 
Take your time Raboo , we all are waiting.*


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 27, 2005)

Now no use of the preview as mag will b out in 4-5 days.preview wud hav been useful had it come out around 15th.i dont think there is any preview this time around coz Raaabo is taking revenge from us for our comments against DIGIT for the december issue.wat do u think guyz??


----------



## con_tester (Dec 27, 2005)

Revenge.....

But that time I supported Digit...

Why revenge to me...

Ok I have n Idia...
Raaabo if u r taking revenge from these guys...Just send me preview by privet massage....
Please.....


----------



## .:deadman:. (Dec 27, 2005)

Whats the adv of getting preview so late


----------



## con_tester (Dec 27, 2005)

Cause by preview I will decide to buy the mag or not buy the mag...


----------



## premsharma (Dec 27, 2005)

They are scared because after preview, many will decide against buying it.  Earlier it used to be otherway round.

So long people have pleaded them to provide some archieving software, which they use to provide earlier. I can not beleive that digit do not have requisite expertise to design such a software. Take some lessons from Ebay, they have designed a software [turbo lister] to design your listings offline and then upload them all together.

I remember, there was lot of talk of the new interface. There are problems with XML pages. Requests are not heard anywhere. What is the use of providing such inerfaces which are not user friendly. Rather you organise the softwares & others items in simple folders. One folder for particular item by the exact name of that software.


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 27, 2005)

con_tester said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmm........
> 
> I think Raaabo will give the Preview of January in January...
> 
> Or there will be no preview at alll...



means well that there won't be a review thread for January either

Raabo i hope u r still with digit I mean bad thoughts are starting to come to our minds


----------



## tech_lover (Dec 27, 2005)

more free software please, no trials and shareware...


----------



## vignesh (Dec 27, 2005)

Still no preview.......


----------



## con_tester (Dec 27, 2005)

Its too late to give a preview...

Now it will be called "Online list of What u r getting if u buy Digit" or What useless things u get when u buy Digit.


----------



## sudhir_mangla (Dec 27, 2005)

*The Ultimate List of Freeware and some Shareware Apps and To*

The Ultimate List of Freeware and some Shareware Apps and Tools

Updated: 19-Oct-05

Scan Supect files here - *virusscan.jotti.org/ or *www.virustotal.com/

Anti-Virus:
AntiVir - *www.free-av.com/ Current rating *www.virusbulletin.com/vb100/archive...xml?antivir.xml
Avast - *www.avast.com/i_idt_1018.html Current rating *www.virusbulletin.com/vb100/archive...s.xml?avist.xml
AVG - *www.grisoft.com/ Current rating *www.virusbulletin.com/vb100/archive...cts.xml?avg.xml this may be for V7, the free one is V6
AVG GUI - *www.paehl.de/english.php
GUI for the Free Editon and the full/trial version from the AVG Virus scanner. The free edition doesn't support SCAN one or more drive and other settings.

Trojan Hunters, can be used alongside existing AV software
A2 - *www.emsisoft.com/en/software/free/
Ewido - *www.ewido.net/en/

Anti-Virus On Demand Scanners Only:
Bit Defender 7 *www.bitdefender.com/bd/site/products.php?p_id=24#
Bit Defender also offer other free AV utilities see *www.bitdefender.com/bd/site/downloads.php?menu_id=21 for current list
Clam AV for Windows - *www.clamwin.com/index.php?option=co...ew&id=5&Itemid=
MicroWorld's Free Antivirus Toolkit Utility *www.mwti.net/antivirus/free_utilities.asp 

Anti-Virus Scanners Online:
Bit Defender *www.bitdefender.com/scan/licence.php
Command OnDemand *www.command2.co.uk/cod_ev/codie.htm
eTrust *www3.ca.com/securityadvisor/virusinfo/scan.aspx
Freedom Online Virus Scan *www.freedom.net/viruscenter/onlineviruscheck.html
Panda Active Scan *www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/ac...n/principal.asp
RAV *www.ravantivirus.com/scan/indexn.php
Symantec (Norton) Security Check *security.symantec.com/sscv6/default...id=ie&venid=sym
Trend Micro *housecall.trendmicro.com/

Anti Virus Removal Tools:
Avast Virus Cleaner *www.avast.com/eng/avast_cleaner.html
McAfee Stinger - *vil.nai.com/vil/averttools.asp
Panda Removal Tools - *www.pandasoftware.es/library/pqremove_en.htm
Sophos SAV32Cli Command line - *www.sophos.com/support/disinfection/worms.html#2

Anti Spyware:
Ad-aware - *www.lavasoft.de/software/adaware/
Diet K - *www.dietk.com/
CWSShreddar - *www.trendmicro.com/cwshredder/
Elite Toolbar Remover - *www.simplytech.it/ETRemover/
SpyBot Search & Destroy - *spybot.safer-networking.de/
SpyDefense (Beta) - *www.everestlabs.com/
SpywareBlaster - *www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareblaster.html
SpywareGuard - *www.wilderssecurity.net/spywareguard.html
Xblocker Mirco Cleaner - *www.xblock.com/download/xclean_micro.exe

Free Web Scan\Clean
Trend Micro AntiSpyware Scan - Trend Micro

IRC Clients:
BersIRC - *www.bersirc.com/
BitchX - *bitchx.org/download.php
HydraIRC - *www.hydrairc.com/
TinyIRC - *www.tinyirc.net/
XChat - *www.xchat.org/

Audio Players:
1by1 - *www.rz.uni-frankfurt.de/~pesch
Foobar 2000 - *www.foobar2000.org/
iTunes - *www.apple.com/itunes/
Jet Audio Basic - *www.jetaudio.com/
Musik - *musik.berlios.de/
QCD Player - *www.quinnware.com/
Sonique - *sonique.lycos.com/
Winamp - *www.winamp.com/

Audio Tools:
Audacity - *audacity.sourceforge.net/
CD-DA X-Tractor - *www.mp3-converter.com/cdda_xtractor.htm uses Lame MP3 Encoder
CDex - *cdexos.sourceforge.net/
dBpowerAMP Music Converter - *www.dbpoweramp.com/dmc.htm
EAC - *www.exactaudiocopy.de/
Encounter 2003 - *www.waschbusch.com/
GermaniXEncoder - *www.germanixsoft.de/
GoldWave - *www.goldwave.com
K-MP3 - *www.katarncorp.com/
KraMixer - *www.kramware.com/
Best and Free MP3 Encoder Lame3.95.1 - *www.doom9.org/index.html?/software.htm
MP3 Book Helper - *mp3bookhelper.sourceforge.net/
MP3 Tag - *www.mp3tag.de/
mp3DirectCut - *www.rz.uni-frankfurt.de/~pesch/
MP3Gain - *www.geocities.com/mp3gain/
mp3Trim - *www.logiccell.com/~mp3trim/
MusicBrainz - *musicbrainz.org/
Rarewares - *rarewares.hydrogenaudio.org/
SoundEngine Free - *www.cycleof5th.com/en/index.htm
TagScanner - *xdev.narod.ru/tagscan_e.htm
The GodFather - *users.otenet.gr/~jtcliper/tgf/

CD/DVD Burning:
Burn4Free - *www.burn4free.com/
Burnatonce - *www.burnatonce.com/
CDBurnerXP - *hem.bredband.net/cdburnerxp/
CDRDAO - *cdrdao.sourceforge.net/
CDR Tools Frontend - *demosten.com/cdrfe/
Deepburner - *www.deepburner.com/
DVD Decrypter: *www.dvddecrypter.com/
Easy Burning, DropCD & Audio CD - *www.paehl.de/cdr
SmallCDWriter - *ordoss.programist.ru/scdwriter112eng.rar (English Version)
SmallCDWriter - *www.avtlab.ru (Russian Version)

CD Tools:
CD2ISO - *www.dubaron.com/cd2iso/
CD Manipulator V2.70 - *www.aptv38.dsl.pipex.com/TheList/CDTools.htm

CD ISO Burners:
BurnCDCC - *www.terabyteunlimited.com/utilities.html
CreateCD - *isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/CreateCD.htm

Compression / Decompression:
7-zip - *www.7-zip.org/
bzip2 - *sources.redhat.com/bzip2/index.html
FilZip - *www.filzip.com/
IZArc - *www.florida.plus.com/izarc/
NewZip - *www.paehl.de/english.php
QuickZip - *www.quickzip.org/
Simply Zip - *www.paehl.de/english.php
TUGZip - *www.tugzip.com/
UltimateZIP - *www.ultimatezip.com/
UPX - *upx.sourceforge.net/
WinRAR - *www.rarsoft.com
WinZIP - *www.winzip.com
Zip Central - *zipcentral.iscool.net/
Zip&Go - *www.handybits.com/zipngo.htm
Zipgenius - *www.zipgenius.it/

Defrag Software:
DefragNT - *andreigaceff.tripod.com/DefragNT.html
DIRMS & Buzzsaw - *www.dirms.com/
Diskkeeper - *www.diskeeperlite.com/
OpenVMS - *www.execsoft.com/freeware/freeware.asp
Power Defragmenter - *www.excessive-software.eu.tt/

Desktop Enhancements:
CursorXP - *www.stardock.com/products/cursorxp/download.html
MobyDock - *www.mobydock.com/
tclock2 - *home.inreach.com/2tone/tclock2/tclock2.htm

Data Emulation and Extraction
Daemon Tools - *www.daemon-tools.cc/dtcc/portal/portal.php
Floppy Image - *www.321download.com/LastFreeware/page3.html
ISO Buster - *www.smart-projects.net/isobuster/
WinISO - *www.winiso.com/download.htm

Download Managers
Free Download Manager - *www.freedownloadmanager.org/
Fresh Download - *www.freshdevices.com/
MetaProducts Download Express - *www.metaproducts.com/mp/mpProducts_...ads_Current.asp

Encryption and data security:
Axcrypt - *axcrypt.sourceforge.net/
Blowfish Advanced CS- *web.bsn.ch/lasse/bfacs.htm
Eraser - *www.heidi.ie/eraser/default.php
File Shredder - *www.sys-shield.com/fileshredder.htm
GnuPG - *www.gnupg.org/
PGP Freeware - *www.pgp.com/products/freeware.html
WindowsCleaner - *www.winnowsoft.com/internet-eraser.htm

File Managers:
2xExplorer - *netez.com/2xExplorer/
A43 - *www.shawneelink.net/~bgmiller/
File Commander - *www.freecommander.com/index_en.htm
Gyula's Navigator - *www.wanari.com/
JExplorer - *home.megapass.co.kr/~woosjung/
MeeSoft Commander - *meesoft.logicnet.dk/

File repair and recovery:
Disk Inspector - *www.theabsolute.net/sware/dskinv.html
Freeundelete - *www.officerecovery.com/freeundelete/index.htm
PC Inspector File Recovery - *www.pcinspector.de/file_recovery/UK/welcome.htm
Handy Recovery - *www.handyrecovery.com/
Restoration - *www.aptv38.dsl.pipex.com/Download/restoration.zip
UnCHK & FileCHK - *ericphelps.com/uncheck/
Unstoppable File Copier - *www.roadkil.net/

Firewalls:
Filseclab Personal Firewall - *www.filseclab.com/eng/products/firewall.htm
Ghostwall - *www.ghostsecurity.com/index.php?page=ghostwall
Kerio (Kerio Personal Firewall is FREE for home and personal use) - *www.kerio.com/kpf_home.html
NetVeda - Safety.Net - *www.netveda.com/consumer/safetynet.htm
OmniQuad Personal Firewall - *www.omniquad.com/pfirewall.htm
Outpost Firewall (version 1 is free) - *www.agnitum.com/download/outpost1.html
R-Firewall - *www.r-firewall.com/
Securepoint Personal Firewall & VPN Client - *www.securepoint.cc/en/products-pcfirewall.html
SoftPerfect Personal Firewall - *www.softperfect.com/products/firewall/
Sygate (FREE for personal use) - *smb.sygate.com/products/spf_standard.htm
Zonealarm Basic firewall - *www.zonelabs.com/store/content/comp...reeDownload.jsp

FTP Clients:
Filezilla! - *sourceforge.net/projects/filezilla
SmartFTP - *www.smartftp.com/
WS_FTP LE - *www.webattack.com/get/wsftple.shtml

FTP Servers:
FileZilla - *filezilla.sourceforge.net/
GuildFTPD - *www.totalshareware.com/asp/detail_v...pplication=8334
Quick 'n Easy FTP Server - *www.pablovandermeer.nl/ftp_server.html
SlimFTPd - *www.whitsoftdev.com/slimftpd
WarFTPD - *www.jgaa.com/

HTML Editors:
1st page 2000 - *www.evrsoft.com/download.shtml
AceHTML - *freeware.acehtml.com/download.html
Aracnophilia - *www.arachnoid.com/arachnophilia/
HTML-Kit - *www.chami.com/html-kit/
Selida - *www.amaryllis.8m.com/
Trellian webPAGE - *webpage.vendercom.com/
TSW WebCoder - *www.tsware.net/

Image viewers:
Ahaview - *www.aha-soft.com/ahaview/ahaviewfree.exe
Irfanview - *www.irfanview.com/
SlowView - *www.slowview.at/
XNView - *www.xnview.com/

Instant Messenger:
Gaim - *gaim.sourceforge.net/
Miranda IM - *www.miranda-im.org/
Rhymbox - *www.rhymbox.com/
PSI - *psi.affinix.com/
Trillian Basic - *trillian.cc/downloads

Internet Explorer Front-Ends:
Avantbrowser - *www.avantbrowser.com/
MyIE2 - *www.myie2.com/
SlimBrowser - *www.flashpeak.com/sbrowser/sbrowser.htm

Mail programs:
Calypso - *10xshooters.com/calypso-free/
i.Scribe - *www.memecode.com/
Mahogany Mail - *mahogany.sourceforge.net/
Pegasus Mail - *www.pmail.com/
Thunderbird - *www.mozilla.org/projects/thunderbird/

Anti-spam programs:
K9 - *www.keir.net/k9.html
MailWasher- *www.mailwasher.net/
POPFile - *popfile.sourceforge.net/
SpamBayes - *spambayes.sourceforge.net/

Network Tools:
CMDTime NTP Utility - *www.softshape.com/download/
Ethereal Protocol Analyzer - *www.ethereal.com/
NMap - *www.insecure.org/nmap/
Ntop - *www.ntop.org
PingPlotter - *www.pingplotter.com
PuTTY - *www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty
RAS Graph & Stats - *forum.flashfxp.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2400
RealVNC - *www.realvnc.com/
TightVNC - *www.tightvnc.org/
UltraVNC - *ultravnc.sourceforge.net/
WinSCP - *www.winscp.com/

Notepad Replacements:
Crimson Editor - *www.crimsoneditor.com/english/download.html

Office Suite:
602PC Suite free edition - *www.software602.com/products/pcs/download.html
AbiWord - *www.abiword.com/
Easy Office - *www.e-press.com/downloads/index.html
Open Office - *www.openoffice.org/

Partition Managers:
Digital Dolly - [*www.download.com/3000-2248-10220909.html]*www.download.com/3000-2248-10220909.html[/url]
NTFS Resize Tools (Linux) - NTFS Linux Resize Tools
Partition Logic - *visopsys.org/partlogic/index.html
Partition Resizer - *zeleps.com/
Ranish Partition Manager - *www.ranish.com/part/
System RescueCD - *www.sysresccd.org/index.en.php
TestDisk - *www.cgsecurity.org/index.html?testdisk.html

PDF Utilities:
Free PDF - *www.webxd.com/zipguy/frpdfdl.htm
Ghostscript/GSView - *www.ghostscript.com/
PDF 995 - *www.pdf995.com/
PDFCreator - *sourceforge.net/projects/pdfcreator/

Photo manipulation and image design:
ColorPic - *www.iconico.com/colorpic/
Pixia - *www.ab.wakwak.com/~knight/
Sodiodi - *www.sodipodi.com/
The Gimp - *www.gimp.org/
Paint.net - *www.eecs.wsu.edu/paint.net/index.htm
Tuxpaint - *www.newbreedsoftware.com/tuxpaint

Programming:
ActivePerl - *www.activestate.com/Products/ActivePerl
Dev C++ - *www.bloodshed.net/
Dev Pascal - *www.bloodshed.net/
Eclipse - *www.eclipse.org/
Freepascal - *www.freepascal.org/
jEdit - *www.jedit.org/
PHP Hypertext Parser - *www.php.net/
Python - *www.python.org/
Ruby - *www.dm4lab.to/~usa/ruby/index_en.html
SharpDevelop - *www.icsharpcode.net/opensource/sd/

Pop-up Blockers:
Google Toolbar - *www.google.com/
NoAds - *www.southbaypc.com/NoAds/
PopUp Stopper - *www.panicware.com/product_psfree.html
Privoxy - *www.privoxy.org/
Proxomitron - *www.proxomitron.info/


System Information and monitoring:
AIDA32 - *www.aida32.hu/
CPU-Z - *www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php
Gkrellm - *bill.nalens.com/
Motherboard monitor - *www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=311
WCPUID - *hp.vector.co.jp/authors/VA002374/src/download.html

System Tweaking and Diagnostics
X-Setup Pro - *www.x-setup.net/downloads/home.asp?lang=EN
Speed XP - *www25.brinkster.com/chirisoft/speedxp.htm
Startup Mechanic - *www.startupmechanic.com/
RegCleaner - *www.majorgeeks.com/download460.html
RegSupreme - *www.webmasterfree.com/regcleaner.html
WT RegCleanerXP - *www.majorgeeks.com/download3560.html
EasyCleaner - *www.majorgeeks.com/download414.html
Tweak Now RegCleaner - *www.tweaknow.com/RegCleaner.html
MS BootVis Tool - *www.softpedia.com/public/cat/12/2/12-2-1.shtml

Video codes :
DivX Codec - *www.divx.com/divx/?src=toptab_divx_from_/index.php
FFDSHOW - *sourceforge.net/projects/ffdshow
Kazaa Lite Codec Pack - *www.k-litecodecpack.com/
Nimo Codec Pack - *www.divx-digest.com/software/nimo_pack.html
Quicktime Alternative - *www.k-litecodecpack.com/
Real Player Alternative - *www.k-litecodecpack.com/

Video players :
BsPlayer - *www.bsplayer.org/
Cygwin MPlayer - *armory.nicewarrior.org/projects/cygmp/
MaximusDVD - *www.maximusdvd.com/
Media Player Classic - *sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=82303
VideoLan - *www.videolan.org/
Zoom Player - *www.inmatrix.com/

Video tools:
BBMpeg - *www.divx-digest.com/software/avi2mpg2.html
DVD Shrink - *www.dvdshrink.org/
DScaler - *deinterlace.sourceforge.net/
FlasKMPEG - *www.flaskmpeg.net
GSpot - *www.headbands.com/gspot/
VirtualDub - *www.virtualdub.org/
VirtualDubMod - *sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=65889
xviD - *www.roeder.goe.net/~koepi/xvid.shtml
Zwei-Stein Video Editor - *www.thugsatbay.com/software/index.html

Web browsers:
Firebird - *texturizer.net/firebird/index.html
K-Meleon - *kmeleon.sourceforge.net/
Maxthon (formerly MyIE2) - *www.maxthon.com
Mozilla - *www.mozilla.org/
Netscape - *channels.netscape.com/ns/browsers/default.jsp

Web servers:
Abyss - *abyss.sourceforge.net/
Apache - *httpd.apache.org/
Sambar - *www.sambar.com/
Savant - *savant.sourceforge.net/
TinyWeb - *www.ritlabs.com/tinyweb/index.html

Webcam Software:
booruWebCam - *www.booru.net/
Pryme - *www.hilo.dk/pryme/

3D Graphics:
Anim8or - *www.anim8or.com/
Blender - *www.blender3d.org/
gmax - *www.discreet.com/products/gmax/
Maya Personal Learning Ed. - *www.alias.com/eng/products-services...ple/index.shtml
Now3D - *digilander.libero.it/giulios/Eng/homepage.htm
SOFTIMAGE|XSI EXP - *www.softimage.com/products/exp/v3/

Checksum Utilities:
fsum - *www.slavasoft.com/fsum/
hksfv - *www.big-o-software.com/products/hksfv/
md5sum - *www.etree.org/md5com.html
md5summer - *www.md5summer.org/

General Utilities And Other Applications:
AnalogX - *www.analogx.com/
AppRocket - *www.candylabs.com/approcket/
Baby Splat - *www.syntap.com/products.htm
Celestia - *www.shatters.net/celestia
Cygwin - *www.cygwin.com
Dirkey - *www.protonfx.com/dirkey/
DVD Backup/Editing software/help galore - *www.doom9.org/
DVD Movie/Video software/help galore - *www.videohelp.com/
EditPad Lite - *www.editpadpro.com/editpadlite.html
Inno Setup - *www.jrsoftware.org/isinfo.php
Memtest-86 - *www.memtest86.com
MWSnap - *www.mirekw.com/winfreeware/mwsnap.html
NetTime - *nettime.sourceforge.net
Nullsoft Installer - *www.nullsoft.com/free/nsis
Peerguardian - *xs.tech.nu/
QuickSFV - *www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/Mouse/4668/
png2ico - *winterdrache.de/freeware/png2ico
Stickies - *finiteloop.org/~btaylor/software/stickies/
Sysinternals - *www.sysinternals.com/
Vim - *vim.sourceforge.net
Time Stamp - *www.syntap.com/products.htm
Ultimate Boot CD - *www.ultimatebootcd.com
Various Freeware Tools - *www.moox.ws/tech/freeware/
Windows Ultimate Boot CD (Duh!) - *www.windowsubcd.com

Linux Alternative to WindowsUBCD - *www.inside-security.de/INSERT_en.html

source: *www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=119821


----------



## con_tester (Dec 27, 2005)

I guess u posted in the wrong section dood...


----------



## sudhir_mangla (Dec 28, 2005)

I wants tham all in January or February issue.
That would be gread DVD consistin of them all


----------



## rakee (Dec 28, 2005)

hey whrs the preview?...this is not fair raab


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 28, 2005)

@con_tester = Was it necessary yo quote him ? an "@" wud have been enough


----------



## con_tester (Dec 28, 2005)

Ops thats a mistake....

Sorry...


----------



## .:deadman:. (Dec 28, 2005)

This is wat i dislike about DIGIT team.
They hide in darkness when they can't fulfil an req.
Any1 can reply frm there but no!No1 does.


----------



## .:deadman:. (Dec 28, 2005)

con_tester said:
			
		

> Ops thats a mistake....
> 
> Sorry...



Atleast edit it now.
Shubh kaam mein deri kyon?


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: The Ultimate List of Freeware and some Shareware Apps an*



			
				sudhir_mangla said:
			
		

> The Ultimate List of Freeware and some Shareware Apps and Tools
> 
> Updated: 19-Oct-05
> .
> ...



How many of these are u actually gonna use???


----------



## sid_ashok (Dec 28, 2005)

where the hell preview


----------



## Red_Baron (Dec 28, 2005)

Seems to me Raaboo and rest of the gang are on a vacation till 2nd Jan


----------



## Jerin (Dec 28, 2005)

Me too think the same


----------



## .:deadman:. (Dec 28, 2005)

I am sure its the same


----------



## h_kunte (Dec 29, 2005)

Its almost Jan...Wheres the preview?

Cant buy the magazine without having a look at the preview...Wake up MODS.....


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Dec 29, 2005)

No preview this year!!!!
Bad way to end the year


----------



## indranilmaulik (Dec 29, 2005)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Visual Studio's 2005 Express edition .. (All of them .. C# , VB.Net , C++ and Visual Studio)
> And Oracle 10g Express Edition ..
> I want more developer tools (



*me too*


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Dec 29, 2005)

i think they r gonna give us a surprise.


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 29, 2005)

I just hope this surprise will not cost Rs. 200 again


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 29, 2005)

last time around i guess it was a mega issue in january.so probably this time too it will b and prices will surely b on the upside


----------

